# BBW/BHM tattoos - who has one?



## The Educator (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm curious, if any FFAs here have a fat man tattooed to their body?

Women, far more often have tattoos of women than tattoos of men. Some of the reasons include: women being seen as sexier, tradition, a tattoo of a man would seem weird or the wearer may be lesbian. There are of course a number of other reasons and whether the wearer is straight or gay they very rarely have a tattoo of man.

I wouldn't say it makes a difference sexually, but relationship-wise, I certainly find bravery very appealing in a woman. If a woman had not just the tattoo a man tattooed, but a fat man, I would think that's pretty damn cool 

So, just as an interesting topic do any of you have BHM tattoos? Males are welcome to add their opinion to this thread, as well.


----------



## bbwlover19 (Dec 15, 2009)

dose any one have a tatto of a bbw on them if they do can we see cause i wanna get one


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 15, 2009)

Talk to fa_man_stan.... he has one that he got when he appeared on Miami Ink. His is really REALLY nice.... 




bbwlover19 said:


> dose any one have a tatto of a bbw on them if they do can we see cause i wanna get one


----------



## rollhandler (Dec 15, 2009)

I have; not one, but two of them! Both done at Irizumi in Kansas City. From what they told me when I had these done, BBWs are not as rare in tatooing as one may be led to believe. Cost at the time was $140 each.
Rollhandler 

View attachment Demoness postable.jpg


View attachment FatTat1a.jpg


----------



## Rowan (Dec 15, 2009)

rollhandler said:


> I have; not one, but two of them! Both done at Irizumi in Kansas City. From what they told me when I had these done, BBWs are not as rare in tatooing as one may be led to believe. Cost at the time was $140 each.
> Rollhandler



Im impressed by both you and Stan...not too many FA's would make their preferences as obviously known or so permanent! Nice work


----------



## indy500tchr (Dec 15, 2009)

here is my fat girl tat...when the "girls" are unholstered they lay perfectly around it like a frame...LOL


----------



## thatgirl08 (Dec 15, 2009)

That is so cute Indy.. I'd love to get something similar.


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Dec 15, 2009)

Indy! Your tattoo is beautiful but your belly is even more beautiful! I love your stretch marks - they look like sexy little lightning bolts!!! xx

rollhandler! your tattoos are soooo sexy!!!! can I ask you a question - do you like bbws that wear high heels? I am a bbw and I can't seem to find any high heels for chubby feet - I am a 6.5 and I need an E width. Since I've become a BBW I really miss high heels.


----------



## rollhandler (Dec 18, 2009)

DreamyInToronto said:


> Indy! Your tattoo is beautiful but your belly is even more beautiful! I love your stretch marks - they look like sexy little lightning bolts!!! xx
> 
> rollhandler! your tattoos are soooo sexy!!!! can I ask you a question - do you like bbws that wear high heels? I am a bbw and I can't seem to find any high heels for chubby feet - I am a 6.5 and I need an E width. Since I've become a BBW I really miss high heels.



Actually I had not noticed that both my tats were in high heels till you mentioned it. Both of those pieces were redrawn by the artist at Irizumi from pictures that I presented him and told him to size them larger and have some fun with. Basically I told him to make the art "his." I honestly think that drawings and artwork of fat girls in heels is hot, however I never see fat girls in heels in real life, I just liked the drawings the artist presented me for approval then had them tattooed on. 

I have a beach scene portrait planned for a future tat also featuring fat girls which I will be requesting bikinis and two piece bathing suits when I can find an artist with enough vision to redraw a DeLecroix and do it justice. Finding an artist that can do justice to a fat body and have it look realistic is not as easy as one might think since there are details about fat bodies that are a must to feature but since most artists have not studied fat bodies they would not know how to draw them and have it come out right. I have moved from Kansas to Kentucky and the town I live in has 5 Tattoo parlors, however none of them have an artist that can draw a fat body without it coming out cartoony. I will eventually find one that can do it but I wont settle for a unrealistic fat girl tattoo.

Rollhandler


----------



## Blockierer (Jul 28, 2011)

bumping the thread =)

What do you guys think?
Should Blockie get a fat girl tattoo?


----------



## pegz (Jul 28, 2011)

Without a doubt... YOU SHOULD!


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jul 28, 2011)

Blockierer said:


> bumping the thread =)
> 
> What do you guys think?
> Should Blockie get a fat girl tattoo?



Go for it, they are awesome


----------



## BlueBurning (Aug 13, 2011)

I'll toss up mine though it is already up on the tattoo thread in the lounge. I want to get another one but have yet to find another design that I like. 

View attachment IMG_11865.jpg


----------



## agnieszka (Jan 8, 2012)

indy500tchr said:


> here is my fat girl tat...when the "girls" are unholstered they lay perfectly around it like a frame...LOL



fab, makes me feel like getting the same


----------



## metabliss (Jan 8, 2012)

I LOVE all the tatts you guys have posted! I am a collector but I don't have any BBW/BHM tatts. I have been tossing around the idea of a BBW pinup for some time. I'll post it if I go through with it


----------



## indy500tchr (Jan 8, 2012)

agnieszka said:


> fab, makes me feel like getting the same



Thanks! I still love looking at it everyday!


----------



## rickydaniels (Jan 10, 2012)

I totally want one! If I can ever afford one, I'd definitely draw up my own!


----------



## samuraiscott (Jan 17, 2012)

indy500tchr said:


> here is my fat girl tat...when the "girls" are unholstered they lay perfectly around it like a frame...LOL



That's gotta be one of the hottest things I have evah seen!! EVAH!!!:blush::bow:


----------



## Webmaster (Jan 18, 2012)

As someone who has been on this planet a good long time, I have learned that our views and opinions change and grow over time, no matter how much we think they won't, and so I personally am not an advocate of skin as a permanent canvas. However, to each their own, and there's certainly some interesting stuff out there.


----------



## Jack Secret (Jan 21, 2012)

indy500tchr said:


> here is my fat girl tat...when the "girls" are unholstered they lay perfectly around it like a frame...LOL



That is a really amazing picture. Absolutely gorgeous! Love the tattoo The color is a nice touch


----------



## Blockierer (Mar 29, 2016)

Blockierer said:


> bumping the thread =)
> 
> What do you guys think?
> Should Blockie get a fat girl tattoo?



After 5 years of weighing up the pros and cons, I want a BBW tattoo on my skin.
I found this draft on a website of an local artist. I loved this template at first glance and made a date to clarify the details.


----------



## Blockierer (Dec 1, 2016)

Now I have a BBW tattoo.  Today I got it. 
Sorry for the bad quality of the pic. I will provide a better one when the healing is finished.


----------



## stoneyman (Dec 2, 2016)

Blockierer said:


> Now I have a BBW tattoo.  Today I got it.
> Sorry for the bad quality of the pic. I will provide a better one when the healing is finished.




nice, bro!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Dec 2, 2016)

I've got two of them. Kids' initials on the upper left arm. Snoopy as a Jedi Knight on the upper right arm.


----------



## Blockierer (Jun 18, 2017)

Blockierer said:


> Now I have a BBW tattoo.  Today I got it.
> Sorry for the bad quality of the pic. I will provide a better one when the healing is finished.


Maybe this one is better. 

View attachment Best Tattoo.jpg


----------



## Van (Jun 25, 2017)

I have five tattoos, including a bbw tattoo on my chest. I definitely want more. I love tattoos.


----------

